# How to Pick a Puppy



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Are you familiar with Volhard testing? https://www.volharddognutrition.com/content/choosing-your-puppy.pdf


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

We've had pets that bonded, but it took time. Once you bring a puppy home, be patient.


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

When I pick a dog, I always end up with the most active. I'm getting a mini in 4 weeks as a companion for me and a 13 year old toy. My breeder knows her pups so I told her what I was looking for and I'll let her pick the one that is just right for me and Alf. I'm finally following the advice a breeder friend gave me years ago.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’ve brought 3 different puppies into a home with established dogs. Never have the adult dogs been too keen on the newcomer initially, but that quickly changes. I would pick the dog out that I thought would be best, but not necessarily be looking for their input at selection time.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

How big is Sweetie? The reason I'm asking is that a 14 year old dog, especially a smaller one, might not be physically able to handle the play style of a doodle or spoo puppy. It sounds like you've checked out the dam and feel she's got a good temperament, so the puppy should settle down as an adult. The first 18 months might be pretty rough, though. Given that you might need to keep them separated unless they are closely supervised, it might make more sense to get the puppy YOU like.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 17, 2019)

I, personally, don’t think you should bring home _any_ puppy. Your current girl is 14. That’s an old dog! Let her enjoy her time left without rocking the boat. Don’t add the stress of an obnoxious puppy, having to share her person, time, space, toys, and attention. Don’t make her put up with a puppy nipping her. Don’t risk her getting hurt because she’s frail and puppies aren’t gentle. She deserves to have life be all about her. She’s 14, not 8. As hard as it is to think about, she likely won’t be around for that many more years. You can definitely wait to add a puppy, and I think it would be kindest to do so. There will always be more puppies.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

About 6 years ago I have brought home one puppy and then another puppy to join my 13 yr old Tpoo, the puppies were picked by me to be companions to my older dog, they brought life back to my elder poodle who had lost her littermate sister after 13 years. I didn't go into this without serious consideration. It brought life back to my elder poodle, but my elder girl had been around other small dogs she loved but she lost them along with me. At first she completely ignored the interlopers after the puppies learned to be respectful, she would play with them. 
Tolerating and bonding are worlds apart, my girls ended up being besties but hat isn't always the case.


----------



## plaura (Apr 15, 2021)

@cowpony Sweetie is about 25lb. You make an excellent point and me being the one to spend the most time with the puppy. I don’t want to be selfish in getting another puppy though it might make sense since realistically I will be with it more. Sweetie is a senior but a senior in great health. She doesn’t play when the other two are wrestling but has been very happy about the longer and more frequent walks that come with younger dogs. She used to play a LOT with our old dog, when he passed she just wasn’t into other dogs as much. I’d love for her to find a friend again though at this age she is pretty content to sit on the sofa with us while the others go at it. 
I think realistically I will not only be spending more time with the doodle puppy initially but will also be the one who will be with the puppy it’s entire life and therefore my vote should weigh more. I don’t want to be selfish about it though knowing the mother and meeting the half-sibling I don’t think there will be a “bad” puppy in the litter. This is my first time actually picking out a puppy from a litter, is that a fair assumption to make?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Having two parents with known good temperament certainly improves your odds of getting a puppy with good temperament.
However, it's still likely that the puppy will want to play with her, and the puppy could well end up twice her weight. When the puppy is small the playfulness might not matter, as she will have enough of a size advantage to put him in his place when he gets rough. It will become more difficult when he's 6 months old with the size and strength to push her off the couch. At that point you will need to supervise them closely.

I went through something similar with my boy Pogo after I brought Galen home. Unbeknownst to me Pogo was in the early stages of cancer. At first, when Pogo was still feeling good, he was delighted to have a puppy to romp with. They were the best of friends. When Galen got to around 5 months though, Pogo clearly wasn't feeling well. He still loved playing with Galen, but we needed to make sure to give Pogo plenty of quiet time. We lost Pogo when Galen was 6 months.


----------



## plaura (Apr 15, 2021)

@cow pony Thank you for that insight! Makes me a little more confident that they’ll get along. I’d like to think I have longer than that with Sweetie. Hopefully anyway 😅 Fortunately I already do bring Sweetie to work with me on quieter days so she’s used to getting some extra time with me and time away from the siblings. Puppy definitely wouldn’t be allowed out around the house unsupervised for at least a year.


----------

